# Feliz cumpleaños y que Dios te colme de bendicioines.



## Hildergarn

Saludos. Como traduzco 
*Feliz cumpleanos y que Dios te colme de bendiciones.* 
 al aleman. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jazyk

_Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und mag dich Gott mit Segnungen überschütten,_ I think.


----------



## beclija

This would be the best literal translation, but I think it would be (culturally) more appropriate to say the last part simply as "...und segne Dich Gott". There is a trace to much pathos in the other one for most German speakers.


----------



## jazyk

Also in Spanish. Normally you just say _Y que Dios te bendiga_. I think his/her intention was precisely to go over the board a little bit, no?


----------



## beclija

I guess your Spanish is based on what people in Spain say and find appropriate? I think it's quite possible that it is the normal way to say it in Panama, while being "over the board" in Spain. (Just a random guess, my Spanish - either from Spain or Panamese - is too limited to judge by myself.)


----------



## jazyk

My Spanish is a based on my Portuguese, and ultimately on me. Does that answer your question?


----------



## beclija

Well, not quite... so, would you say that your Spanish is more European or more American?


----------



## jazyk

Both my Spanish and my Portuguese are very American. As well as my English! Does that make me a native American?


----------



## jester.

jazyk said:


> _Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und mag dich Gott mit Segnungen überschütten,_ I think.



Sorry, beclija, aber "...und segne Dich Gott". klingt für mich seltsam.

Ich würde die oben zitierte Variante mit einer kleinen Abwandlung verwenden:


_Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und m*öge* *Gott dich* mit Segnungen überschütten._


----------



## jazyk

Ja, das ist viel besser.


----------



## beclija

Sorry, jester, aber das klingt für meinen Geschmack immer noch zu pathetisch (was in Ordnung ist, wenn es so gemeint ist, aber ich gehe von der Möglichkeit aus, dass in Panama etwas als normale Floskel gilt, was hier übertrieben klingt). 
Ich würde sagen:
_Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und segne Dich Gott.
_oder
_Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, und m*öge* Dich Gott segnen.
_
Falls es pathetisch sein soll, stimme ich jester absolut zu.


----------



## elroy

Ist "überschütten" überhaupt geeignet im Deutschen?  Ich empfinde das Wort als negativ, was bestimmt nicht gemeint ist, auch wenn der Ausdruck übertrieben sein soll.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Warum nicht einfach "Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Gottes Segen"? Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben...


----------



## heidita

Oh, da fällt mir noch ein:

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburstag und Gottes Segen in Überfülle!*


----------

